# New to me prepper how to site



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Mods place where ever you feel. This site touches a lot of bases. Haven't seen this posted yet, but I don't read every thread. Just FYI.

Ask a Prepper | Ask a Prepper How to?


----------

